# Pedigree



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hello,
I am going to be getting a puppy and this will be some of her pedigree the dog that is first will be her grandpa on her dads side. Is this a good pedigree?


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Here is her Gma on dad’s side starting with Gma parents. Gma has excellent ofa hips


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

This is her gpa on her mom’s side starting with goals parents. gpa has ofa good hips.


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Gma on moms side starting with moms parents. The dam side is missing but have attached the moms pedigree with Hazel Wolf being Gma and shows the anscetors on moms side.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A good pedigree for what? It’s probably a nice pedigree for a wonderful family pet. It’s not a good pedigree for a strong working or sport or show dog. The dogs in this pedigree will tend to be on the large side with a pretty mellow temperament which may be excellent for your family.


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

cliffson1 said:


> A good pedigree for what? It’s probably a nice pedigree for a wonderful family pet. It’s not a good pedigree for a strong working or sport or show dog. The dogs in this pedigree will tend to be on the large side with a pretty mellow temperament which may be excellent for your family.


Thank you for being respectful but still unbiased. Other people have been bashing and it is starting to frustrate me!


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

answer to the question is 'no' it's not a good pedigree. 
it's not what you want to hear so you will accuse me of bashing - but there it is.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Clif. Could be a very nice dog for a pet home. MAYBE therapy work if the nerves are good or even service dog work if, again, the nerves are sound (no environmental issues, no reactivity, not too soft, trainable, etc).


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

You need to learn the difference between bashing/bias thinking and stating facts. Saying something that you disagree with or that runs counter to your position is not bashing. I’ve read both threads and there was no bashing. In fact, breeder bashing isn’t allowed here. 

If you want someone to agree with you or only tell you what you want to hear, maybe this isn’t the board for you.

There are knowledgeable people who responded to your threads. If you’re asking a question, you’re going to get different points of view. You not only have to be respectful giving advice, you need to be respectful receiving advice.


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

IllinoisNative said:


> You need to learn the difference between bashing/bias thinking and stating facts. Saying something that you disagree with or that runs counter to your position is not bashing. I’ve read both threads and there was no bashing. In fact, breeder bashing isn’t allowed here.
> 
> If you want someone to agree with you or only tell you what you want to hear, maybe this isn’t the board for you.
> 
> There are knowledgeable people who responded to your threads. If you’re asking a question, you’re going to get different points of view. You not only have to be respectful giving advice, you need to be respectful receiving advice.


I’m sorry but I do consider it bashing when I am told I don’t have business breeding a dog because it doesn’t fit the breed standard for temperament. If I need a low-medium energy dog for service work then that is what I required. I do not need a high drive dog that is suited for bite work being trained do be a service dog. So that we are clear on what I was talking about.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Telling you that you need to go train dogs and actually learn things is not bashing. You are asking all of us to condone your backyard, uneducated, breeding plans. For instance, there is a vast difference in what "drive" means vs. "Energy". A difference between civil and weak nerved. You can have a low drive dog with excessive energy who is unable to cap. Until you know these things, you have no business breeding and I'll stand by that statement whether you like it or not.


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lmao thank you for telling me I need to go learn and train dogs. That is what I’m currently doing mate. You don’t know my daily activities. I’m here to learn yes but whatever your problem with me is go take it somewhere else. I’m not going to be a backyard breeder. Goodbye.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

breeding out of the standard is pretty much the definition of backyard breeder....


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Just an observation but instead of being upset by some of the replies, if you are that intent on breeding and asking about pedigrees why haven't you asked what is it about this pedigree that causes a question on the ability to work. Which side and or individual dogs would contribute weak nerves, which for strong. Etc.

I just find it a bit strange that you aren't asking questions that will further your understanding. There is a combined wealth of knowledge from the members who have responded. Your questions may not be answered but at least it will give substance to your intent.


----------



## LineAR (Mar 14, 2019)

*Please Breed To The Standard*

For what I see, the question was a general one about if it is a good pedigree or not. The poster said they wanted a puppy. At first, it just seemed like they wanted to learn what they were looking at. 

As I read more, I realized that the posters intention was to breed. Sooner1468, keep in mind you are asking a board of germen shepherd experts if you should breed that dog. Expect an honest reply – we have been breeding for some time and as mentioned the absolute definition of a backyard breeder it someone who doesn’t breed to improve the breed. There are standards for a reason. Its’ so very important! 

If you go a couple generations back, you see a couple SCH3, but we have to go back to 1989 to find that! From a visual, its not the ideal conformation. Have you seen the puppies movement? Yes, those dogs seem way too tall and we all breed to the standard. Its not a slam, it’s a fact. Not to offend, but you’re going to have to get thicker skin if you want to learn about breeding. 

Please learn more before you decide to breed. None of us see anything amazing there worth it, I’m sorry to say you’re better of going to volunteer at a rescue and some shows to learn what you are looking at and the difference. It takes years and its all about the journey. What everyone (I think!) is trying to say is please don’t breed any dogs that don’t meet the standard and improve the breed. Once you have worked with some experienced people and learned more, you will develop an eye for it. Please be patient it takes years. Never ever ever be in a hurry to breed anything, especially when you don't know what you're looking at as compared to what the standard is.

Welcome to the board, we all hope you will stick around and learn more if this is your passion.

Best,

JG
WorldGermanShepherds.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some of the breeders listed on papers provided-they use the alot of backyard breeder terminology- straight backs and emphasis on large sized with weights listed are red flags. One of the dogs is 144lbs and many dogs male and females are on the over standard -extra large size. Which just that alone shows they are breeding out of standard and are backyard breeders. Not to say your pup will not make you very happy. Through your training you will find out if your pup would qualify in therapy work. Enjoy your pup!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Well, I think most of the posters have done a nice job of NOT educating the OP and probably scaring them away. Good job.  Attacking people has never done much to educate and it definitely doesn't work to force them to your way of thinking. 



Sorry, Sooner, for the less than helpful posts. 



ADMIN Lisa


----------

